# Hoffman PAC Boots 10.5



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a nice pair of gently used Hoffman PAC boots. Rubber bottoms with leather uppers. Nice liners and 3/4 life on replaceable spikes. Great for ice fishing. Size 10.5. Make me an offer.--------SS


----------

